# poison clover?



## kitsu4tail (Aug 16, 2012)

so i go around and pick my bunnies fresh foot as often is possible, i know a good amount about herbs even some of the stuff in my garden is for them and they get kitchen scraps and i pick whatever i think they need, for example more broccoli and dandelion roots for pregnant bunnies lemon balm for depression, red bud branches for anyone who is trying to chew a hole through the cage. . . again. ect

4 plants end up as filler that they usually love 

spring is garlic mustard they get sick of it quickly but its good for keeping bugs out of the belly for bunnies and people alike 

summer is clover* and sticky weed, i have no clue what sticky weed is, we named it that because it puts a sort of dust on your hands thats sticky and it grows near water in the shade and looks like a weed, but one day ill put a pic on here to see if anyone knows what it is. they LOVE the stuff youd think it was fruit 

fall is goldenrod, cuz well ever notice how everything in fall turns yellow around fields and road sides? thats all goldenrod. 

so the clover, white is fine for bunnies never heard anything bad about it, even Thumper in Bambi eats it. 

Sweet clover is, well sweet, so they like it and it has lots of vitamin C in it so i get it for them whenever i find it, BUT iv read - only in one place mind you - that its POISONOUS for bunnies :grumpy: i dont believe this , iv never had a problem.

RED clover for humans is wonderful for women because it helps with your cycle and even menopause, and has a small amount of estrogen in it - hence how it works- its an all around feminine herb, so i give it to my females, SEVERAL places have said that it is POISONOUS for bunnies :grumpy: AGAIN i dont believe this, iv never had Problems iv bin feeding them this for a little over 2 almost 3yrs. 

i do know what herbs and plants are poison, such as hemlock, and everything from the nightshade family, even if you can eat it -not including tomato fruit- corn seed ect ect ect 

if anyone HAS had a problem plz tell me and explain as much as you know. cuz i think all clover is fare game


----------



## kjm84 (Aug 20, 2012)

My bunny loves red clover especially the flower! I pick it and feed it to him all summer, no problems here.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 21, 2012)

kitsu4tail wrote:


> so i go around and pick my bunnies fresh foot as often is possible, i know a good amount about herbs even some of the stuff in my garden is for them and they get kitchen scraps and i pick whatever i think they need,Â  for example more broccoliÂ  and dandelion roots for pregnant bunnies lemon balm for depression, red bud branches for anyone who is trying to chew a hole through the cage. .Â  . again. ect
> 
> 4 plants end up as filler that they usually love
> 
> ...


try the r.ol library for the safe lists of plants edible and poisonious--or try http://www.medirabbit.com --i too enjoy cutting weeds daily for my critters--i have alot of stories about good and bad weeds--sadly-yes,some people think cut any or all--wrong adittude--happy planning and cutting ,,sincerely james waller:big wink:


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 21, 2012)

list of plants that are toxic to rabbits - http://adoptarabbit.org/articles/toxic.html#w

no part of any type of clover appears on the list


----------



## Elliot (Aug 21, 2012)

I would never cut weeds here for my bunny. They spray here for mosquitoes and weed control. So weeds could potentially be toxic that way. Fruit, veggies, hay, pellets.... that's safer for us.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 21, 2012)

I have fed my bunnies white clover and the absolutely love it and there have been no ill effects. I do remember reading somewhere that red clover is not good for them so I have stayed away from that.


----------



## kitsu4tail (Aug 23, 2012)

*Elliot wrote: *


> I would never cut weeds here for my bunny. They spray here for mosquitoes and weed control. So weeds could potentially be toxic that way. Fruit, veggies, hay, pellets.... that's safer for us.


i live in the sticks the only thing i need to worry about is if a dog has peed on the plant im about to pick. no chemicals around unless your near the corn fields i live in the valley so even that wont get to them


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 23, 2012)

Red clover flowers suppress appetite, so are good for chubby rabbits & bad for ones that are underweight, pregnant, or still growing.

Does the sticky plant have square rather than round stems? If so, it's galium apartine. It has a number of common names; one is cleavers.

Honey especially likes plantain [not the banana relative].


----------



## kitsu4tail (Aug 30, 2012)

interesting, to bad cats wont eat it . . . do you know if it works like that for humans? lols i might drink more of the tea then.


----------

